# Webanwendung ohne Oberfläche



## Tho82 (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal eine Frage rein aus Interesse:

Theoretisch macht es eignetlich keinen Sinn, eine Webapplikation ohne Oberfläche zu basteln. Aber wie könnte man eine solche Webapplikation beim Tomcat startup automatisch starten? Wird irgendeine init-Methode beim Tomcat startup aufgerufen in welcher man z.B. einen Thread starten kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße

Tho82


----------



## kama (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

einfach ein WAR erstellen und in den Tomcat deployen...wobei das Ganze sich eher nach einer Anwendung für einen Applikations Server anhört (JBoss, Glassfish etc.)

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2008)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> einfach ein WAR erstellen und in den Tomcat deployen...wobei das Ganze sich eher nach einer Anwendung für einen Applikations Server anhört (JBoss, Glassfish etc.)
> 
> ...



Aber ich muss ja irgendwo in einer Methode den Thread bzw die Anwendung, die im Hintergrund läuft, starten? Also welche Methode muss ich implementieren oder überschreiben, die dann den Thread startet?


----------



## byte (8. Dez 2008)

Du musst folgendes in der web.xml konfigurieren, um ein Servlet beim Starten des Containers auszuführen:

```
<load-on-startup>0</load-on-startup>
```


----------



## kama (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Genaueres hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/config/context.html (Lifecycle Listeners).

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Tho82 (12. Dez 2008)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Genaueres hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/config/context.html (Lifecycle Listeners).
> 
> ...



Danke, funktioniert prima. Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

